# Manager Campus Security Tufts University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Manager Campus Security*
Tufts University 
in Medford, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/19/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety; +1
*Overview*

The Department of Public and Safety (DPS) exists to support the goals of university-teaching, research, and patient care-by fostering a safe and secure environment in which members of the Tufts community can learn, work and live. Whereas safety and security is a responsibility shared by the whole community, the mission is achieved by applying leadership and our unique expertise to partnerships designed to prevent loss, reduce harm and solve problems. The Tufts University Department of Public Safety is comprised of sworn police officers, unarmed campus security officers (CSO’s), dispatchers, emergency management and fire safety staff. Staff are assigned to one of four campus locations, one in Medford/Somerville, two Boston campuses (Health Sciences and School of the Museum of Fine Arts - SMFA) and a 24/365 clinical and teaching campus in Grafton.

*What You'll Do*

The CSO Manager manages the campus safety services function and insures coverage for a consistent response to all areas of campus. The CSO Manager maintains immediate control over CSO’s under his/her command; supervises all recruitment, hiring, and training activities. Directs, supervises, and trains subordinates. Oversees service-related duties, and other duties as assigned, including employee development and performance evaluations of CSO team members, and acts as a liaison with sworn members of the Department. Primary responsibilities of the CSO Manager include the oversight of all CSO personnel. The Campus Safety Manager delivers safety training programs, crime prevention and education programs, and community awareness programs at the direction of the Station Commanders. Attends in-service training, provide specialized training, and professional development programs as required and prescribed by law, regulation, and the department.

*What We're Looking For

Basic Requirements:*

Knowledge and experience typically acquired through the completion of a high school or Associates degree minimum of 5 years of experience in a public safety organization, preferably an institution of higher education, with a record of progression to increasing levels of responsibility, at least three years of which must be in a supervisory position.
Demonstrated success in leading change management efforts preferably using the project management body of knowledge.
Demonstrated success in working in partnership with a broad array of stakeholders to create, implement or change programs, policies and/or procedures, etc.
Demonstrated and on-going self-initiated history of professional development.
Public speaking and presentation skills.
A current and valid motor vehicle operator’s license or the ability to obtain one.
Proficient in use of Microsoft Office suite of business productivity software.
Active motor vehicle operator’s license
Thorough knowledge and understanding of campus safety operations.
Attention to detail. The ability to carefully review written reports for accuracy and completeness.
Strong organization and documentation skills.
Operational, Financial, and Administrative experience
Experience with recruiting and hiring personnel, onboarding, performance management, and training of staff
Knowledge and understanding of the basic concepts of community-oriented policing, crime prevention, and problem solving.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

10 or more years of security experience, prior campus safety experience preferred
An earned Bachelor’s degree from an accredited institution of higher education.
Experience with space management, and ability to identify equipment and technical needs
Knowledge and understanding of Clery, and Title IX.
Strong ability to communicate to various constituencies including university officials, staff, students, and the general public in both oral and written form.
Ability to work collaboratively with community groups and the general public to solve problems.
*Special Work Schedule Requirements:*
Position requires some evening, night and weekend work.

*An employee in this position must complete all appropriate background checks at the time of hire, promotion, or transfer.*

_Equal Opportunity Employer – minority/females/veterans/disability/sexual orientation/gender identity._
Tufts is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer and actively seeks candidates from diverse backgrounds.


----------

